

Behind the scenes of a successful eBook launch ($26k in 24 hours) - nathanbarry
http://nathanbarry.com/behind-the-scenes

======
john626
So... plans for another book?

~~~
nathanbarry
No, not right now. It's time to really focus on building software for a while.

